# Self bows string follow and stave collecting



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 25, 2014)

Going to try and jumble two questions in one ...... First I have a 50 lb self bow I recently made and the top limb has 2.5 inches of string follow and the lower limb has 3. The limbs both had knots and were tricky. I have read that more than 2 inches was bad, and the bow will not last long. I know it's probably a million dollar question but how long will they tend to last. It shoots fine right now. 

So my next bow should I try to heat treat and add reflex to it to help with the string follow ?

I have access to some hickory that was left by the timber company, the trees are around 8 to 10 inches in diameter which I know will split fine for bows but what about the smaller stuff that is like 3 to 4 inches in diameter is that worth keeping as a bow stave?

What should I spray on it that is inexpensive to keep bugs out?


----------



## dh88 (Aug 25, 2014)

The smaller trees will make a bow.cut them to length,seal the ends with paint,glue,etc. getting the bark off ASAP will pretty much eliminate any chance of bugs. you can mix one lbs of borax and one gallon of water and spray the staves down well to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Aug 26, 2014)

Make sure the wood is well dryed before tillering. Also lightly toasting the belly, and adding a little reflex will help. I toasted the belly and hide backed my last one and it has very little string follow.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2014)

String follow has nothing to do with how long a bow will last. If anything, a bow with some follow will last longer than a more highly-stressed reflexed one. It will be more stable and sweeter-shooting, too. The only problem is, you're losing a lot of cast, poundage, and speed. 
The main reason for this is not getting the wood dry enough before bending. Especially hickory. String follow and moisture retention is the main reason that hickory is not nearly as good of a bow wood for the humid southeast as it is for drier parts of the country. Even after it's finished and sealed, it will still continue to pick up moisture from the air at a slower rate. 
Another main reason for string follow is uneven tillering. 
I usually heat treat the bellies on mine, especially whitewood bows, and add some reflex at the same time.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 27, 2014)

It was a osage stave that had 2013 on it picked by a great friend for me. It was my first time making a one piece bow . I went very slow with only hsnd tools and took nearly all day to tiller. The bow actually shoots very nice with not a lot of hand shock and I actually hit what I am aiming at 17 yards. As soon as I get it completed I will share a picture. It has become a new addiction ..... Can't wait until Saturday to go get my new staves.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a picture of my selfbow


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks good. Got any full draw pics?


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is one that is on my tiller tree.


----------

